

Why Do Haters Have to Hate? Newly Identified Personality Trait Holds Clues - RougeFemme
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2013/08/130826123147.htm?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+sciencedaily+%28ScienceDaily%3A+Latest+Science+News%29

======
scottksmith95
Very applicable to a large portion of people who comment here :)

